# A home for the holidays...



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

...and forever! Introducing (in keeping with our California
theme pet names) Lillie (after Lillie Coit) who is turning out
after a little over two days, to be absolutely wonderful:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That is great-she has a beautiful expression-looks like a really sweet girl


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Aw, love her face.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 4, 2012)

She does have a sweet face. Very nice.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Pretty girl!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She's gorgeous Val - congratulations. Love the name.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful girl! And a wonderful name!!!!


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Such a good looking girl!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

go-go-go-go-go-go-go-gorgeous girl you got there! I love her expression in that picture.
Thanks for taking her in and giving her a loving home!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

You'll all perhaps forgive the new mommie brag, but in a little less
than 3 days this girl is already doing a sit/stay before meals, before
any doors are opened, and before new mommie goes up or downstairs
with baskets of laundry! She just needed her own person and to put
that little GSD mind to work, too!

:thumbup:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh Val, I am SO happy for you! She is simply gorgeous, and she sounds wonderful.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Val,

Congratulations--she is gorgeous! What is her story?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

LOVELY!! :wub:


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

BowWowMeow said:


> Val,
> 
> Congratulations--she is gorgeous! What is her story?


She's about 1 1/2 to 2 years old, and bounced around the whole
time apparently. We are probably her 4th or 5th home. Her
previous adopter had 3 kids and (we found out) did day care.
So Lillie got not a lot of attention. To the adopter's credit,
she contacted the rescue and kept her while he searched for
a new home. Lillie was great with all the kids, I got told
she let a 20 month old pick food out of her bowl and didn't do
anything. She did, however, knock a couple younger kids 
down in her youthful exuberance. 

We felt a little guilt at looking to begin with, it had been such
a short time since we lost Sierra, but then I started thinking
that a little over 5 years ago, we gave Sierra a home for
Christmas, and if she's looking down on us, I know she approves.

Everything in Lillie's (rather lengthy) bio made me keep returning
to it and reading. Great with cats, at one point lived with 4,
and let them chase her and would bring them her toys and even
slept with one. VERY calm in the car, we had a 2 hour drive home
and she did great. Alert to her surroundings, but doesn't bark
much.

Only 2 minor (to me) drawbacks, she had no recall (which I'm
already fixing!) and she pulled a bit on leash. (Ditto) We've
had 3 morning walks, with a lot of corrections and direction
change and treats, she is starting to walk loose leash. And 
about 20 minutes into our walk this morning, she looked up
at me for the first time. (While walking, she watches me closely
other times!)

She needs to lose quite a bit of weight and get her coat in 
better shape, but she was being fed Purina and Alpo if you
can believe it, the Purina pretty much free fed. Ugh.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Great story! So glad you found one another! I'm sure that good food and exercise will get her slimmed down in no time! 

I know how hard it is to get another animal after you've lost one but giving her a new home is a wonderful thing. I hope you spend many good years together and I look forward to hearing more about her. She sounds like a smarty pants!


----------



## Labergez (Nov 30, 2012)

hey i couldnt see any of the pics here maybe the link given here is broken so could you provide me any other linki from where i could look up at the pics of your doggies


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats!

Keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats she is GORGEOUS and looks like this was meant to be) a keeper for sure


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

What a beautiful girl. It is wonderful she has settled in so quickly.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your new addition, Val! She's beautiful and she sounds like she has a wonderful temperament. I'm glad that she has found her forever home with you.

I just posted on your thread about Sierra. I was so sorry to learn that you had lost her. But it is really great that you are opening your home to another GSD in need. I'm sure that Sierra definitely approves. She was such a sweetheart.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

She sounds like she was ment to meet you; the way she settled in so quick. :congratulations: on your beautiful girl!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations on your new addition, cant imagine 4 or 5 homes in her short life. so nice she has found a new momma that knows what she is doing, i cant wait to see her in a few months, she'll look like a shiney new penny


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

valb said:


> ...and forever! Introducing (in keeping with our California
> theme pet names) Lillie (after Lillie Coit) who is turning out
> after a little over two days, to be absolutely wonderful:


Very pretty face! Love how she is looking directly at the camera and not your ear. :wub: She looks eager-like she's waiting to fulfil your next command.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Congratulations Val, she is a beauty!
Seems this Christmas was good to quite a few rescues and their rescuers!
We are very happy with our new addition too and I did feel some guilt as well, but quickly realized our dogs wouldn't have wanted it any other way. 
Enjoy her and may they all have many long healthy years with us.


----------

